# TS3 Server startet nicht mehr



## ForgottenRealm (11. August 2010)

Hi

Seit heute startet mein Team Speak 3 Server (3.0.0 beta25, 32 Bit) auf meinem Server (Windows Server 2008) nicht mehr.

Die Logdatei wirft mir immer diese Fehlermeldung raus;

2010-08-11 14:30:39.550464|INFO    |ServerLibPriv |   | Server Version: 3.0.0-beta25 [Build: 11421], Windows
2010-08-11 14:30:39.566064|INFO    |DatabaseQuery |   | dbPlugin name:    SQLite3 plugin, Version 2, (c)TeamSpeak Systems GmbH
2010-08-11 14:30:39.566064|INFO    |DatabaseQuery |   | dbPlugin version: 3.6.21
2010-08-11 14:30:39.566064|INFO    |DatabaseQuery |   | checking database integrity (may take a while)
2010-08-11 14:30:39.612864|INFO    |SQL           |   | pruning old database log entries where timestamp is older than 90 days
2010-08-11 14:30:39.659665|WARNING |Accounting    |   | Unable to find valid license key, falling back to limited functionality
2010-08-11 14:30:39.706465|INFO    |FileManager   |   | listening on 0.0.0.0:30033
2010-08-11 14:30:39.815666|INFO    |VirtualServer |  1| listening on 0.0.0.0:9987
2010-08-11 14:30:39.815666|INFO    |CIDRManager   |   | updated query_ip_whitelist ips: 127.0.0.1, 
2010-08-11 14:30:39.815666|ERROR   |Query         |   | 0.0.0.0:10011 unable to bind error: 10013er Zugriff auf einen Socket war aufgrund der Zugriffsrechte des Sockets unzul㲳ig
2010-08-11 14:30:39.815666|ERROR   |Query         |   | bind failed on 0.0.0.0:10011
2010-08-11 14:30:39.940466|INFO    |VirtualServer |  1| stopped


Ich habs auch mal mit einer aktuellen 64 Bit Version (beta 27) versucht, welche ebenfalls mit der selben Fehlermeldung abschmiert.

Bis heute lief der Server fast ein Jahr problemlos und auch mehrere Neustarts haben nichts gebracht.

Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## Tom91 (12. August 2010)

Arbeitest du mit der Lizenzdatei ?
Ggf. mal komplett deinstallieren und die neueste Version drauf hauen. Momentan kommen öffters mal neue Versionen raus.
Ansonsten mal hier gucken

Grüße


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. August 2010)

Ja update mal, ist ne neue Version draussen seit paar Tagen 
Ansonsten Neuinstallation...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (12. August 2010)

Ich hab den Server auf einem anderen PC jetzt noch einmal erstellt und auf den Server kopiert und siehe da, es geht inzwischen wieder, obwohl ich zuvor mehrmals die exakt selben Aktionen direkt auf dem Server ohne Erfolg ausgeführt habe ... naja was solls


----------



## Tom91 (20. August 2010)

Naja Ts3 ist ja auch (noch) im Beta Stadium, sowas kann also immer mal vorkommen.


----------

